# Moving to Sharjah



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there, 

I will be moving to Sharjah mid February with employment, and am very excited. 

As I do not drive, I was wondering whether anyone could advise me if I am able to hire a car with a driver?! Not a problem if not as I will otherwise use taxis.

I shall also be seeking rental accommodation at some point as my contract is long-term, and would be greatful if anyone can reccommend any Estate Agents. 

I'm very much looking forward to life in the UAE and would welcome any handy advice anyone can offer.


----------



## IcedElegance (Dec 17, 2007)

Jonathan...just a heads up...you better ask your company to arrange a rental car. the new guys at my workplace find thats the best option. then again, you'll need to know your way around so request for a driver Im sure they can arrange something for you. My previous company used to do that for the engineers new in town. Taxi-ing everyday is relatively expensive.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

IcedElegance said:


> Jonathan...just a heads up...you better ask your company to arrange a rental car. the new guys at my workplace find thats the best option. then again, you'll need to know your way around so request for a driver Im sure they can arrange something for you. My previous company used to do that for the engineers new in town. Taxi-ing everyday is relatively expensive.


he can't drive


----------



## pmonkey (May 22, 2009)

Jonathan2008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I will be moving to Sharjah mid February with employment, and am very excited.
> 
> ...


I'm moving to Sharjah next month too. How are you doing?


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Sharjaha NOT BAD


----------



## pmonkey (May 22, 2009)

Hi there! Thanks for your reply!!

By the way, I don't see any latest forum about Sharjah! I want to know more!!!
I'm looking for climbing wall in Sharjah. Is there any place for that?
I can't wait to go but also i'm so nervous!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

pmonkey said:


> Hi there! Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> By the way, I don't see any latest forum about Sharjah! I want to know more!!!
> I'm looking for climbing wall in Sharjah. Is there any place for that?
> I can't wait to go but also i'm so nervous!!




There are no walls in Sharjah, Dubai has a couple, the one at Dubai World Trade centre is by far the best its on Dorell Climbing they have a 15 meter wall great team there, they are also organising events in the Hatta mountains and in Oman, but not much in the summer due to heat. 

I;ve been going there for a while and really enjoy it


.


----------

